# B&M Goodies



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I was in Chicago last night to celebrate a friend's birthday. After dinner we went to Up Down Cigar and I came home with a smattering of quality sticks! Mostly Tatuaje with a pair of Fausto and some some of past and present Fuente Toast Across America.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Very, Very nice haul!

That had to hurt your wallet a wee bit!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Very, Very nice haul!
> 
> That had to hurt your wallet a wee bit!


Hurt it???...more like drug it into an alley and beat it to death. But , it's better to spend your $on something you'll get to enjoy, than something stupid you won't even play with in a month. Yes I'm 42 going on 12...
I.E.: remote control airplane I had to have. I never did find all the pieces after is final "flight"


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Very, Very nice haul!
> 
> That had to hurt your wallet a wee bit!


Indeed it did. The taxes on smokes around here is stupid high. I think when all was said and done the bill was around $350.


----------



## CigarHooligan (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice purchase! I'm not a huge Tatuaje fan although I'm always willing to give them a shot. 



MikeZ said:


> Indeed it did. The taxes on smokes around here is stupid high. I think when all was said and done the bill was around $350.


Tobacco tax here is pretty crazy. I know buying online is cheaper but I still don't just to support my locals.


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------

